# Dragonfly



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

These mosquito eating machines have been very prevalent here this summer, lending an air of mystery and magic to my morning walks with Rain. They quickly disappear into the surrounding vegetation when we approach them, and it took a little time and patience to get photos. It will be interesting to see how they weather the storm (Isaac).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

"National Geographic" worthy photography! If you could ship us a batch of those photogenic dragonflies, we'd sure appreciate it. The mosqutioes, and the West Nile virus they spread, are a _big _issue around here this summer. (We'lll trade you some Yellow Jackets!):willy:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We've also had an abundance of dragonflies this year. With the wet weather, mosquitos seem to hatch alot for this year and I'm sure the dragonflies are loving all the flying food! We've already had a few cases of West Nile here, but I was reading that Texas has been very bad.


----------

